# C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*C2Motorsports would like to introduce our latest product release for the VW 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta. The C2 2.5L Cold Air Intake System*
*FEATURES*
304 Stainless Steel
-TIG Welded
-Factory Style Connections
Silcone Coupler Set
-SS T-Bolts
Open Element Filter
Our CAI is a direct bolt-on for the 2.5L equipped Golf and Jetta. Connects to the factory throttle body, and reuses the factory MAF housing. Our TIG welded intake features machined fittings that allow the connection all VW factory fittings. The open-element filter is located out of the engine bay to promote the supply of cooler air to the motor.
Whether you use it alone, or along with one of our NA software packages, you will set yourself above the rest.
*$299+shipping*
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:46 PM 1-14-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:40 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (C2Motorsports)*

nice!!! do you have reroute the MAF wires arond the air box?


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (vwluger22)*

Any numbers associated with it?


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

so i see C2 is quickly becoming a frontrunner in the 2.5 market.
kudos, fellas, can't wait to see what else you've got for us! Love the SS look, personally.
I'm guessing numbers will be pretty much identical to the other CAIs--?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I love the look of the SS CAI. Does the fact that the SS will conduct heat from the engine bay affect the cold air that is coming in? Would there be any benefit to insulating the part of the tube that is near the throttle body? Also, is the MAF sensor not connected in the bottom left picture?


_Modified by sagerabbit at 12:43 AM 1-15-2008_


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

Has this intake been successfully tested to be CEL-free on the 08 engines?


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (C2Motorsports)*

dyno please


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (veedubb87)*

Will the intake be for sale at gtg?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (C2Motorsports)*

Does this have a hole for the intake temp sensor?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

maf wire extension?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

is there a CEL on 08's?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

C2Motorsports identified the CEL culprit, and it has been addressed in the software.
BTW, it is NOT a result of the CAI, ours or anyone elses...it is a tuning consideration.
chris
C2


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris will you have intakes for sale at gtg? Thanks


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_C2Motorsports identified the CEL culprit, and it has been addressed in the software.
BTW, it is NOT a result of the CAI, ours or anyone elses...it is a tuning consideration.
chris
C2


Bottom line will adding your CAI cause a cel? Weather it's due to tuning or the intake doesn't matter, I just wanna be able to bolt this on and not have to worry about it. I don't wanna get it then be told oh btw you need a software update. I'm not trying to sound rude, But I just don't wanna waste money.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (filippob1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filippob1* »_Chris will you have intakes for sale at gtg? Thanks

If you purchase at the GTG, we will give you FREE shipping on the item in lieu of having them available that day.
chris
C2


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_

Bottom line will adding your CAI cause a cel? Weather it's due to tuning or the intake doesn't matter, I just wanna be able to bolt this on and not have to worry about it. I don't wanna get it then be told oh btw you need a software update. I'm not trying to sound rude, But I just don't wanna waste money.

Seconded


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

dynossss! pleassseee!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L SS Cold Air Intake Now Available $299 (C2Motorsports)*

really interested in picking one of these up, just a few questions. 
1. Do I have to cut/relocate any wires for the MAF etc??
2. Any dyno graph or hp/tq gains on this CAI??
3. Does the Stainless Steel conduct heat from the engine bay??
4. Any CEL's reported
5. Is it necessary to remove the front bumper to install??
6. Does this have a hole for the intake temp sensor??
Thanks










_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 8:50 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

well by the looks of it, you may have to extend the MAF wires due to its location further away than the other CAI (evoair, neuspeed, VF, etc..) but dont quote me on that. looks great tho im curious to see the gains and results as well bump for a great company!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

C2, any chance you guys could answer the above questions for all us interested buyers?
Also, what software packages do you have for us and combination prices?


_Modified by RoundTuit at 12:04 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

1. No MAF wiring extension.
2. No charts. never made any.
3. no significant/measureable conduction of engine heat.
4. the CAI needs specific software mod to run correctly, this is simlar to ALL CAI kits. The tuning issue relates to what VW did with the stock intake system and what happens when it is removed.
5. No front bumper removal required
6. Kit was designed on '07 car, has IAT sensor mount.
-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:45 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

what kind of software change is needed? will any of the major ecu tuners software be able to perform it?
Thx for the answers


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KampfGTI* »_what kind of software change is needed? will any of the major ecu tuners software be able to perform it?
Thx for the answers

I cannot speak for others.
C2 software can be supplied specifically for a CAI equipped car.

-Jeff


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks jeff.....i can't find any of the 2.5 products at the c2 webpage. Are we updating?


----------



## oh_ate_rabbit (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

_4. the CAI needs specific software mod to run correctly, this is simlar to ALL CAI kits. The tuning issue relates to what VW did with the stock intake system and what happens when it is removed._
I assume you're keeping this secret because it is a trade secret, and i'm fine with that SO LONG AS you give us 2008 owners a solid YES or NO or WE DONT KNOW answer to the following question:
If an '08 owner installs your CAI and NA software, will they get a CEL?
Thanks!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (oh_ate_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh_ate_rabbit* »_
I assume you're keeping this secret because it is a trade secret, and i'm fine with that SO LONG AS you give us 2008 owners a solid YES or NO or WE DONT KNOW answer to the following question:
If an '08 owner installs your CAI and NA software, will they get a CEL?
Thanks!

Its no trade secret. Put any CAI on your car, you get a lean code CEL.
The fix: 
Remove CAI and re-install stock intake system.
or
Get specific software to solve the lean code.
Sorry for the confusion.
The process is the same for ALL the 2.5L rabbits/jettas.

-Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:15 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Do you have a package price for the intake and software together?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_Thanks for the replies. Do you have a package price for the intake and software together? 

x2


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

BUMP


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey C2 guys...if I was to get chipped by u guys and install your CAI would that together ever throw me a CEL? Im very interested in this product and I opened my engine today and I see the MAF wire doesn't seem like it could reach with ur intake installed...thanxs


----------



## xjman (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (dannya88)*

If I'm not mistaken the chip will prevent it from throwing the CEL because it can compensate for the added airflow.


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

but what about the MAF wiring? it seemed like they extended that?


----------

